# Congrats MetalheadGautham our new moderator



## gaurav_indian (May 11, 2009)

*img7.imageshack.us/img7/4320/bandl.gif*img7.imageshack.us/img7/4320/bandl.gif
*img129.imageshack.us/img129/6229/dancerkb.gif*img129.imageshack.us/img129/9996/dance21.gif*img13.imageshack.us/img13/5528/partyh.gif*img152.imageshack.us/img152/9272/bhangra.gif


----------



## red_devil (May 11, 2009)

ah and I was right [*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1110574#post1110574]


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 11, 2009)

^^ Yeah i dont think he knows that.2-3 hours ago he wasnt the mod.


----------



## krates (May 11, 2009)

they have time to assign moderators but no time to improve the forum WTF !


----------



## Pathik (May 11, 2009)

Congrats MHG.


----------



## red_devil (May 11, 2009)

> ^^ Yeah i dont think he knows that.2-3 hours ago he wasnt the mod.




i guess someone among the admins would've spoken to him about it... i don't think they would make him the mod without even giving him a word about it...




> they have time to assign moderated but no time to improve the forum WTF !



well atleast they have added a mod to the forum -- now hope to see a lot of mods in action atleast so the they can delete posts/ban those friggin spammers..


half a step ahead by the admins



btw has only MHG been made a mod or is there any other person as well  ??


----------



## din (May 11, 2009)

Congrats man. And here is something you would love to do 

Ban this guy lol - gupta

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=76336

Hes spamming every single thread. I see his posts in lot of threads in news section.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 11, 2009)

red_devil said:


> i guess someone among the admins would've spoken to him about it... i don't think they would make him the mod without even giving him a word about it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am ready to do it in the night time when spammers roam freely here.*img26.imageshack.us/img26/9427/005ncc.gif


----------



## red_devil (May 11, 2009)

^ lol ... lot of us would be ready to help out but i guess they didn't want you cos they might have seen your avtar and read the user title and taken offense to it 

*img26.imageshack.us/my.php?image=005ncc.gif


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 11, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ lol ... lot of us would be ready to help out but i guess they didn't want you cos they might have seen your avtar and read the user title and taken offense to it
> 
> *img26.imageshack.us/my.php?image=005ncc.gif



*img100.imageshack.us/img100/7904/rotflw.gif*img100.imageshack.us/img100/7904/rotflw.gif


----------



## saqib_khan (May 11, 2009)

Congrats MetalheadGautham


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 11, 2009)

Thanks guys 

Actually it was Anorion's idea. But I was only a local mod due to an error in the forum. He and cyberjunkie fixed the issue and made me a normal global moderator. I still need to fix the banning/miserabling part though 

Anyway, @din: yeah gupta is #1 on my hitlist. But the power got cut just as I was about to remove his posts.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 11, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Actually it was Anorion's idea. But I was only a local mod due to an error in the forum. He and cyberjunkie fixed the issue and made me a normal global moderator. I still need to fix the banning/miserabling part though
> 
> Anyway, @din: yeah gupta is #1 on my hitlist. But the power got cut just as I was about to remove his posts.



I think the first 10 posts of new users should go for moderator's approval.Then you wont see too much spam here.


----------



## red_devil (May 11, 2009)

^ then either the mods won't be able to see the light of the day or they will completely go missing from the forum


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 11, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ then either the mods won't be able to see the light of the day or they will completely go missing from the forum



Ab mods hone ke kuch fyade hai toh nuksaan bhi honge na.*img26.imageshack.us/img26/9427/005ncc.gif I have seen this feature in many forums.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 11, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> I think the first 10 posts of new users should go for moderator's approval.Then you wont see too much spam here.


I'm hunting for a plugin to do something like prevent links in first 20 posts or get mod approval or something like that. Will inform raaabo once I find some good anti spam plugin.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 11, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I'm hunting for a plugin to do something like prevent links in first 20 posts or get mod approval or something like that. Will inform raaabo once I find some good anti spam plugin.



*img129.imageshack.us/img129/3589/a013.gif*img129.imageshack.us/img129/3589/a013.gif


----------



## Flake (May 11, 2009)

Check this plug-in : *www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?p=1721074#post1721074
We are using it in other forum and spams have been reduced to 1% only. Just 4 SPAMs in last 15 days.


----------



## Flake (May 11, 2009)

BTW, congratulations MHG !


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 11, 2009)

CONGRATS METTALHEAD GAUTHAM


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 11, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 11, 2009)

ghost at rest said:


> Check this plug-in : *www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?p=1721074#post1721074
> We are using it in other forum and spams have been reduced to 1% only. Just 4 SPAMs in last 15 days.



Yeah thats the one i was talking about thanks.


----------



## Davidboon (May 11, 2009)

Congrats MHG !


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 11, 2009)

hey congrats buddy ,,, DAMN


----------



## Krazy Bluez (May 11, 2009)

Congo man... so will I get to see a new light in this dark forum days...?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 11, 2009)

This server is really letting me down. Takes time to delete posts.

I accidently banned a user *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=74517 on my first day and deleted half his posts because his name was highly similar to a spammers. To the user: please excuse me.

BTW, raaabo's getting new server for us. With 100mbps line instead of current 10mbps line and dual Intel Xeon 3GHz CPUs.

And we are getting our own IRC server. All issues will be fixed then. 




ghost at rest said:


> Check this plug-in : *www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?p=1721074#post1721074
> We are using it in other forum and spams have been reduced to 1% only. Just 4 SPAMs in last 15 days.


thanks 
is it the one used in LinuxForums ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 11, 2009)

Congrats mate.Now Clean the Programming Forum please.


----------



## NucleusKore (May 11, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Cool Joe (May 11, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (May 11, 2009)

congrats dude.btw u being the mod still doesnt change the way it feel about metallica


----------



## amitash (May 11, 2009)

congrats...We needed someone who actually comes online


----------



## Cool G5 (May 11, 2009)

Congratulations Metalheadgautam.


----------



## rhitwick (May 11, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> This server is really letting me down. Takes time to delete posts.
> 
> I accidently banned a user *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=74517 on my first day and deleted half his posts because his name was highly similar to a spammers. To the user: please excuse me.


Congratulations !!!
Oh...u didn't break a coconut b4 starting I guess



> BTW, raaabo's getting new server for us. With 100mbps line instead of current 10mbps line and dual Intel Xeon 3GHz CPUs.
> 
> And we are getting our own IRC server. All issues will be fixed then.


Yeppi......in that case u know the "Forum Improvement..." thread. And, if Admins, don't know about it...tell them (or shout at their deaf ears)...


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2009)

Congrats buddy. Time to clean the mess


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 11, 2009)

congratulations buddy
happy modding, oops moderating


----------



## confused (May 11, 2009)

congo dude


----------



## Flake (May 11, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> thanks
> is it the one used in LinuxForums ?


Yes. We are using it in Linuxforums.


----------



## unni (May 11, 2009)

I smell change. Congrats MHG.


----------



## hellknight (May 11, 2009)

Congrats Metal.. and keep on fixing the forum and take care of those spam bots..


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 11, 2009)

congrats MHG...


----------



## pimpom (May 12, 2009)

Hey, I've been teasing the guy occasionally for a long time. (I think I was the first one to abbreviate his nick to MHG). Hope he doesn't ban me.

Just kidding. Congrats, MHG. We need some young energetic blood as mod. But don't let this stop you from getting up out of your chair once in a while. Go prowl around SP Road or MG Road at least once a month


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 12, 2009)

good luck officer


----------



## IronManForever (May 12, 2009)

This is great, I feel like crying! You know, this guy Gautham, he grew on my lap. Had a nice time raising him up, and look! He is a Moderator now! :sobs: 

Where's the 'daddy' favor pooch?


----------



## mrintech (May 12, 2009)

Congrats...


----------



## kalpik (May 12, 2009)

Congrats MHG! Welcome to teh dark side  As you might have read in the lounge section, im on vacation.. Will join you when im back in delhi on the 14th


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 12, 2009)

congrats


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 12, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Congratulations !!!
> Oh...u didn't break a coconut b4 starting I guess



Cyberjunkie fixed it over IRC.
DAMN. 
Made me look mental. 




> Yeppi......in that case u know the "Forum Improvement..." thread. And, if Admins, don't know about it...tell them (or shout at their deaf ears)...



The best place to talk to the admins is IRC. #think-digit @chat.freenode.net. You will find cyberjunkie and Anorion_ there getting kicked by hullap every 1 hour.



ghost at rest said:


> Yes. We are using it in Linuxforums.



So how easy is it to install this plugin and get it to work ?
I hope its not something which screws the database. Its screwed enough already.



pimpom said:


> Hey, I've been teasing the guy occasionally for a long time. (I think I was the first one to abbreviate his nick to MHG). Hope he doesn't ban me.
> 
> Just kidding. Congrats, MHG. We need some young energetic blood as mod. But don't let this stop you from getting up out of your chair once in a while. Go prowl around SP Road or MG Road at least once a month



Not really. I was the guy who gave myself the nickname MHG. I used to use it a lot outside thinkdigit forums in some IRC channels.



> Congrats MHG! Welcome to teh dark side  As you might have read in the lounge section, im on vacation.. Will join you when im back in delhi on the 14th



ROFL, so THATS the reason there is a lot of spam lately


----------



## amitabhishek (May 12, 2009)

Keep rocking MHG!


----------



## nvidia (May 12, 2009)

Congrats man!


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 12, 2009)

Congo MetalHeadGautham. Have fun spoiling others' fun


----------



## Psychosocial (May 12, 2009)

congrats mate


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 12, 2009)

Congratulation man, now you have the power


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 12, 2009)

Congrats! Have fun man.


----------



## kalpik (May 12, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ROFL, so THATS the reason there is a lot of spam lately


Heh yea.. im on a crappy data card.. cant delete spam


----------



## girish.g (May 12, 2009)

so,how many mods are there now??


----------



## Coool (May 12, 2009)

^ 18+1
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showgroups.php

Congo MHG


----------



## girish.g (May 12, 2009)

whoa


----------



## udayrana83 (May 12, 2009)

Hey Gautham,

Congrats for becoming the moderator. I plan to be an active member in this community.

All the best to you.

Uday Rana
New DElhi


----------



## rhitwick (May 12, 2009)

udayrana83 said:


> Hey Gautham,
> 
> Congrats for becoming the moderator. I plan to be an active member in this community.
> 
> ...


First stop spamming...
He has just become a MOD, so beware...


----------



## Flake (May 12, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> So how easy is it to install this plugin and get it to work ?
> I hope its not something which screws the database. Its screwed enough already.


Plug-in has nothing to do with Database of Thinkdigit Forum. It just checks post count of Member and restrict him/her from posting links according to assigned criterion.


----------



## Flake (May 12, 2009)

I am not an Administrator of Linuxforums but I have tested that plug-in in my Test-forum. Plug-in installation is very easy. 

^^ Could not edit my last post. ( Forum Bug ).


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 12, 2009)

Congo!! Buddy!! Metal Head!! Gonna heat it!!


----------



## Sumeet_naik (May 12, 2009)

Congrats MHG .


----------



## krazzy (May 12, 2009)

*images.paraorkut.com/img/funnypics/images/o/omg_wtf-12875.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations MetalHead


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 12, 2009)

loluserious?


----------



## Gigacore (May 12, 2009)

congo spammer


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 12, 2009)

Congrats Buddy !


----------

